
Show HN: Pepo Campaigns – 1st enterprise-grade email marketing platform for AWS - betashop
https://pepocampaigns.com/
======
betashop
Pepo Campaigns is the first enterprise-grade email marketing platform built on
AWS Simple Email Service — enabling organizations of all sizes to harness the
power of AWS without writing a single line of code.

Pepo Campaigns is a single robust SAAS platform for both campaigns and
transactional email.

By leveraging Amazon’s vast infrastructure, Pepo Campaigns on AWS is
exponentially more reliable and scalable that other email solutions, yet at a
fraction of the cost.

Pepo Campaigns builds on our team’s 6 years of experience sending >1 billion
emails through campaigns, transactional, and targeted trigger emails (for
large e-commerce companies like Fab.com), offering you enterprise-level
features at startup speed. -Create gorgeous emails with our drag-and-drop
template tool; -optimize your campaigns using insightful reports and
analytics; -target your campaigns with advanced segmentation and A/B testing;
-Leverage powerful marketing automation to create sophisticated trigger flows;
-utilize our API’s to send transactional emails — all made simple with no code
required on your end, so your developers can stay focused on the technology
while your marketing team can focus on the message.

Workflow marketing automation is ready to be rolled out in a couple of week.

Simply sign up for Pepo Campaigns -
[https://pepocampaigns.com](https://pepocampaigns.com) \- and try it out for
free until mid October. No separate AWS account required. You’ll be up and
running in minutes.

~~~
betashop
I recently wrote a post on Medium on how Pepo Campaigns evolved from a
hackathon project to the robust product that we are so proud of today. I
thought you might want to read it.

[https://medium.com/@betashop/when-a-hackathon-project-
become...](https://medium.com/@betashop/when-a-hackathon-project-becomes-
internal-tools-becomes-a-side-project-and-then-becomes-its-
own-763ef0368892#.wdqivxf0c)

